# New PA Playdate - Woo Hoo



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi all - just wanted to extend a last minute playdate invite from Linda Fung.
She has moved into her new lovely house and was waiting to see if weather would permit - and is having a Hav playdate this Sunday at 11am. 
She is in King of Prussia PA. Anyone who thinks that they can make it, PM Linda and she will send you her address - dont forget your cameras!!!
Laurie


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Boohoo, another great playdate that we'll miss  Y'all need to have fun for us too, please.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

You ladies on the east coast seem to "HAV" all the fun! Well make sure and post some pix!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry, I'll miss this one. Have to work Sunday. Hav fun everyone!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I wanta come!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well MIssy - get in the car & start driving!! We will see you there -haha


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, Shoot!!! Seems like I'm always "a day late and a dollar short". I was in King of Prussia last Sept. Dog-gone-it, anyway!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't go! :Cry:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't wait to see the people and pups that can make it. I will have another after the NJ Playdate and hopefully plan around everyone's schedule!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:hurt: I cannot make it. 
I will make it one of these times.

Thanks so much for the invite.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

You know I will be there. Brady is so excited. He keeps talking about it all the timeound:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

We are sooooo thrilled about this! I can't wait to see everyone! The boys will be so happy to have other Havs to play with.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK just got back from playdate, and sadly have to run out for a birthday party. Linda, thank you for such a wonderful fun filled day!! YOur house is beautiful and it was great to get the pups together. I will post some pics tonight!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone for joining me for my first PA playdate. It was so much fun. The day started off warmer, but got cold with strong wind gusts! Thank you Laurie & Gabe for the beautiful blanket and making the long road trip. It was nice to meet Kristin, Tony, Lito, and Nico for the first time! Karen, always fun seeing you & Braders and thanks for the hoagies! Here are some pictures. I had trouble editing them down, so I will post a lot!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

MORE......


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Last of them....


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Great photos Linda!

Thank you so much for having us over! THe boys had the best time ever, they are so pooped right now. That's the first time we've ever been to a large playdate, I couldn't believe how well all of the Havs got along (and the owners too LOL). Your home and yard were beautiful, thank you again and we can't wait to see you all soon!

:grouphug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Linda,

It looks like so much fun. They all look like they were having a great time. You have a super yard. Enjoy the new house.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, I recognize all those Havs!!! looks like fun.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am so jealous- looks like everyone had a great time and it looks like it was warm! Thanks for sharing photos!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks like everyone (owners and Havs) had a great time! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks like everyone, fur babies and parents had a great time. Wish I could have made it. The weather turned nasty here too. We had snow squals and harsh winds in the afternoon. Hope everyone made it home safe and sound.

Love the pics.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great yard, great looking pups. Sorry I had to miss it. Kristin, glad your pic was posted. Now I'll know what you look like on Tues.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures! Looks like everyone had a fabulous time.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos!!
Hey SF area how about another play date soon!:ear:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

here are are a few more from today

One of my favorites is Lexi kissing Kristin!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Linda, thanks again for having all of us over. It was so nice to see everyone, 2 legged and 4 legged! Brady crawled into his crate this evening and crashed. Here are a few of the pictures that I took today.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

And here is what Brady looked like once we got home. He crawled into his crate and took a nap with his toys.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

It sounds like you guys had a great time....I love the pictures. My favorite is the one with all the dogs at the door and Brady sleeping.

I too am sooo jealous....it is so fun for the dogs to get to play with other havs. 

Great pictures, I enjoyed seeing all the dogs .....thanks for posting.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pics guys!!! Everyone is looking very handsome!! 
must be nice having a doggy playdate outside?! its -16 here right now.. the real feel is -30.. ughhh


Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I have to say that Brady probably played harder than all the pups, and Lito and Nico came in second!!

Here are a few more. I will post more tomorrow, as well as get the videos out and see how they came out. The pups are crashed and Mom is crashing too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It looks like you guys had a great time! I'm really sorry I couldn't make it, but I will see you all at the next play date!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I love seeing pictures when everyone gets together, it looks like you guys had a great time. I cant wait to see the video's.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I probably wont get to the videos till later today, as I have to re-learn how to do then. Here are a few more pictures: 

My dogs just LOVE Kristin!!! And poor Little 5 lb Bella, it was a little too cold for her!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL. We have some well dressed dogs!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

They all looked like they had so much fun! I was just noticing how nice the coats and sweaters were.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Diana, we were laughing about that too! They all had their little jackets on and were prancing around, Laurie took another round of pictures because we all HAD to have photos of them as winter "fashion" models


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Would anybody like to have a monthly PA playdate? I would open my house every month or would go to anyone else's house that would want to host it.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Missy..My name is Trish and I am new to Havanese Forum...never blogged before!!! I have two male pups who are 20 months old and they are Happy and Lucky. We live in Westfield, MA and I have not met any hav owners as yet. We adopted our pups at 8 weeks old (brothers) and had loads of fun potty training two at the same time..thank goodness that is done!! They have completed the canine good citzen course and we are very proud of them!!! ( and ME too). I wish I had known about this wonderful site while I was going through the puppy stages!!! It is pretty cold in MA today....Stay warm with your furry kids..Trish


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you ladies for the lovely pictures! I'm sooo jealous right now, but am thankful I could catch some of the joy through the pics...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They do indeed look beatiful in their winter attire. I love all the photos. There can't be enough. I imagine it must have gotten quite cold as the day wore on. It was (and is) like the frozen tundra here in the last 24 hours. Looking forward to the videos.

Trish, welcome to the group. You're in for fun times with these wonderful people.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so sorry I couldn't make the PA playdate and also missed out on all the fun and seeing all of you, but I sure am going to make the next NJ playdate.

All the pups looked so 'spiffy' in their coats & sweaters and Bella looked nice and comfy wrapped in that nice warm blanket.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It was so funny last night - about 8:30 the dogs went out after one of the snow squalls. They saw that little bit of snow on the deck and went bonkers. They ran around the yard for a half hour. Can you imagine if it was real snow how happy they would be!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I was going to post some more pics, and videos today but when I brought my laptop to work, it died, so I wont be able to till later today. I have some great pics of us trying to teach the dogs to use the doggy door & a picture that wins the prize of the day --- will post it later!! I am glad you guys are enjoying the pictures & hope we are not boring you with them.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

That looks like so much fun. The dogs look like they are really having a great time together. One of the days I hope to be able to get to a playdate.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurie, you know pictures of beautiful Havs/dogs/puppies/owners/babies/etc. would NEVER EVER bore us! So please run home and post what you got!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good, I will do my best this afternoon!! 

Linda - I am up for a monthly playdate, my house is open too!!


----------



## DevinMarissa (Sep 23, 2007)

*hi*

Im new to this site. I would appreciate if you could show me around.
http://www.avplannersinc.com/audio-visual-new-york-audio-video-installations.php


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

DevinMarissa, :welcome: to the forum. What do you mean by showing around? I recommend you either just dive into the recent threads available on the homepage and/or you click on the 'Forums' icon in the top row on the main page and look for subjects you're interested in.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome new comers! If anyone is from the NJ or PA areas, please join us for our next playdate! We love newcomers!

Laurie, 
If you are up for a date in March, my guys will travel. If not, I can do it! I think you will have a bigger turn out, since you are in the middle of PA & NY.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Trish said:


> Hi Missy..My name is Trish and I am new to Havanese Forum...never blogged before!!! I have two male pups who are 20 months old and they are Happy and Lucky. We live in Westfield, MA and I have not met any hav owners as yet. We adopted our pups at 8 weeks old (brothers) and had loads of fun potty training two at the same time..thank goodness that is done!! They have completed the canine good citzen course and we are very proud of them!!! ( and ME too). I wish I had known about this wonderful site while I was going through the puppy stages!!! It is pretty cold in MA today....Stay warm with your furry kids..Trish


Hi Trish, welcome to the forum! Your boys are adorable.. The Massachusetts contingency is growing-- when it get's warmer we may have to have our own Havanese Playdate.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry I have not posted more on here today, it has been a crazy day - I will be signing off soon and will not be back till tomorrow night. I am posting some more pics.

We spent lots of time trying to teach the dogs to use that doggy door. 
Then Linda broke out the tubs of goodies!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

a few more

Check out that Nico - he is an absolute doll - and a love bug to boot.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

And here is the prize picture of the day!! 

Scudder did whatever he had to do to get the treats - even if he looked like Pooh bear!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my, wish I could've been there too 
Linda, you are one gorgeous momma!
Nico is so so cute, no wonder, he's me cute Pablo's bro' :biggrin1:
Kristin, BTW, Pablo weighs 9.5 pounds now, big poppa...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes Maryam, the problem with Linda is she is too sweet to stay away from, but when pics are being taken you dont want to be around cause she is just too beautiful!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I am in love.... with all of them... everyone looked like they were having a great time.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You guys are too much...... you know what I do for a living, right??? MAKEUP, and it does wonders!

Laurie, I love the pictures you posted. Thanks for taking the time to post them. I didn't have that many good ones or I would post more. Have fun at the show tomorrow! Get some sleep now.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

More great pictures, I have been enjoying them all day. Laurie seeing how I know you are going to have more pictures from the show tomorrow we will forgive you for being busy and not getting the video's up yet:hug: . Have a great time at the show.

Linda, if all that is just makeup than I think I need a lesson.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a GREAT thread! I'm so envious! That playdate looked like alot of fun! Congrats on your new house Linda! You are gorgeous!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Leeann said:


> More great pictures, I have been enjoying them all day. Laurie seeing how I know you are going to have more pictures from the show tomorrow we will forgive you for being busy and not getting the video's up yet:hug: . Have a great time at the show.
> 
> Linda, if all that is just makeup than I think I need a lesson.


You've got yourself deal Leeann. You make it to the next playdate and I will give you a free lesson!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Trish said:


> Hi Missy..My name is Trish and I am new to Havanese Forum...Trish


Trish--

Welcome to you and your sweeties! :whoo:

This is such a good place to hear from "the experts", get a real good Havanese fix, and get some chuckles!

Stay warm! Just one more reason to hug the sweeties!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

*I Am In Heaven*

I have never been so excited seeing all those beautiful and handsome looking Havaneses all in ONE place!!! My dream would be to be a part of such a wonderful group of pups having so much fun with my Happy and Lucky..my heart skips a beat everytime I look at those pictures. Looking forward to seeing more pictures from this wonderful group of Hav lovers...Trish


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Trish,
I wish you lived closer! We would love to have you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for being patient guys, I just dont have enough time any more!! While downloading the Westminster videos I did a few from the playdate, I had to delete any that had me talking to the dogs in that high pitched voice -it was horrible. Enjoy!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> You've got yourself deal Leeann. You make it to the next playdate and I will give you a free lesson!


:whoo: Wahoo a free makeup lesson, lets see I just have to figure out how long it would take me to get to your house. I really would love to try and make one of the PA/NJ playdates this year, hopefully I can work something out.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here are the rest:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Leeann, 
You make it down here and not only will you get the makeup lesson, but we'll schedule the playdate around you! Laurie's house is probably only 5 hours from you!

Laurie, you are the greatest, loading the videos when I know you must be exhausted. You do go the extra mile and it was worth it. Thanks, I enjoyed them!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie,
Thanks so much for posting the videos. They are great! 

Leeann, it would be great to see you at one of our playdates. We are still working on our Cape Cod vacation. Hopefully, we can catch up with you then too!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Loved those videos. It was such fun to watch.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think it would be great to be able to come out and visit everyone, I know my boys would love it.

Me & Missy are both so excited about Karen & Michele coming to the cape this year. After watching Laurie's video's I think Riley is going to love, love, love Brady, I can see it now as soon as he gets out of the car and spots any other havanese he starts to howl telling me to hurry up, it's play time mom lets go.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Those were great videos Laurie. Thanks!!!


----------

